# R. amazonica laying eggs in water



## kirklandj (Feb 10, 2010)

My R. amazonicas are laying eggs actually in water, not glueing them above the water line and then the male moving them to water when tads are ready to hatch out like my R. imitators do. At first I was quite worried about this, but they seem to be developing well and the tads will wiggle inside the egg under water. 

Will the male still move tads so they each have their own pool? Or will they not be moved and I should pull all but one, or will they not canabalize each other like other Ranitomeyas? Or are my frogs just being weird and this is not normal behavior?

The container is a blown glass piece that is about as big as a film canister. They really like laying eggs here. This is the second clutch. I pulled the first clutch as eggs out of the water and hatched out on a leaf floating in water in a petri dish. About 50% of the eggs developed and hatched out. Development success while leaving the eggs under water in this container seems to be higher.


----------



## kirklandj (Feb 10, 2010)

Update: all of the tads hatched out and are all swimming in the container so I guess laying the eggs in the water was not a problem. None of them have been moved though so I'll probably separate into individual containers.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

That's good news. Glad it worked out for you. I learned a while ago that these creatures know what they are doing. For the most part every time I've worried the adult frogs made a mistake, things work out just fine. Sometimes I've interfered in the past and made things worse. Share when they morph out.


----------



## kirklandj (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Mike. Yes they usually do know what they are doing, but these frogs were new to the whole mating process and I worried that first time maters don't always seem to know what they are doing, but turns out they did and everything worked out fine.


----------



## amandakathryn (Jan 1, 2014)

Iquitos do typically lay their eggs just below the water. I dont know if the related ones like arena blanca, etc. do or not, but my Iquitos always do. they will quite often transport the tads if there are places to move them. Ive had tank raised babies many times if I leave the eggs.
Mine have a favorite film can and they lay a lot of eggs in it. A LOT of eggs, so the oldest ones get pushed to the bottom where the usually dont develop so I just end up with a film can full of grossness if I dont keep after it.


----------



## kirklandj (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the information. Glad to hear that this is normal behavior and I will be sure to keep on eye on things so they don't get too nasty in there. They are damn prolific!


----------

